# Trivia 9/20



## luckytrim (Sep 21, 2019)

trivia 9/20
DID YOU KNOW...
Sleepwalking is called somnambulism (Latin somnus "sleep" +  ambulare "to
walk"). About 18% of the world suffers from  somnambulism.


1. How long does it take to cover all of the zodiac signs on  the Chinese
calendar ?
2. The crinoline skirt or petticoat was the popular choice of  dress in the
1850s for women of all classes ;
What was very different about these skirts, compared to others  ?
3. What kind of form best describes Coral Polyps  ?
  a. - Animal
  b. - Vegetable
  c. - Mineral
  d. - All of These
4. What is Prince Phillip's Title , Duke of .....  ?
(Bonus ; He was born "Prince Philip of ______and  _________"
5. From 1958-61, "Sea Hunt" was a popular syndicated adventure  program.  Who 
was he?
6. Five brothers from Waterloo, Iowa perished when their ship,  the USS 
Juneau (CL-52), was sunk by a Japanese submarine. What was  their last name?
  a. - Parkinson
  b. - Robertson
  c. - Sullivan
  d. - Tucker
7. The Ronald Reagan Presidential Library in Simi, CA,  displays a portrait 
of the former president that had been constructed using a  rather unusual 
medium ; what was that medium ?
8. Strange Words are These;
After an examination and a chest X-ray, the physician informs  the patient 
that he has a pneumothorax.
What's his problem ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Most Roman gladiators were vegetarians.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 12 Years
2. The skirt traditionally had steel cages or hoops to help  give the skirt
its full structure.
3. - a
4. Edinburgh  (Greece and Denmark)
5. Lloyd Bridges
6. - c
7. Jelly Beans
8. a Collapsed Lung

TRUTH !!
Roman gladiators had a diet that was mostly vegetarian,  according to an 
analysis of bones from a cemetery where the arena fighters  were buried.
The study has been carried out by academics from the Medical  University of 
Vienna in Austria and the University of Bern in  Switzerland.
They found the gladiator diet was grain-based and mostly  meat-free.
The examination of gladiator bones also found evidence they  drank a drink 
made from plant ashes.
This ash drink was a form of health-boosting tonic to help  gladiators 
recover after fighting and training.
"Plant ashes were evidently consumed to fortify the body after  physical 
exertion and to promote better bone healing," says Fabian  Kanz, from the 
department of forensic medicine at the Medical University of  Vienna.
He said it was like the way "we take magnesium and calcium, in  the form of 
effervescent tablets, for example, following physical  exertion".


----------

